# slimline thickness. will filters fit?



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

im upgrading a tank and adding a slimline but i have a question. would the thickness of the slimline effect the filter intake and outake tubes and how they will sit in the tank. designs by nature has 2 inch thick panel, would that make the tubing of the filters not sit right?


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have a universal rocks slimline and it barely comes past the tank frame. My fx5 hose clips still fit over it without any problems. It sounds like designs by nature may be thicker though. Which filter are you using?


----------



## Skie (Apr 13, 2014)

rena xp4 and reaction 4 efu 25


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

when i added a Back to Nature slime line back ground to my tank i also had the bracing to consider as well , my tank builder puts braces all around the top of the tank leaving just a rectangle free to in stall you pipe work, standard 16mm/22mm pipe work fitted ok but when i installed my eheim 2262 the 25mm intake would only just fit but came out at an angle on the inside of the tank ( level with the back wall at the top but 2 inch away at the bottom) i then made my own intake using 45degree elbows and now its level all the way down


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Skie said:


> rena xp4 and reaction 4 efu 25


The Rena should fit fine, I'm not familiar with the other filter.


----------

